# Bring home new hedgehog



## livirose0202 (Mar 19, 2019)

I am bringing home my first hedgehog, Ian, from a breeder on Sunday. The breeder is about an hour and a half away. I bought a small pet carrier for him in the car, but I am wondering what I should put in the carrier, and what else I should bring for him. Also, what should I do for heating in the car? I live in southwest Florida.


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi there! I was in the same boat but my breeder was 3 hours away. I just lined the carrier with a lot of fleece to make the ride easier, the carrier (hard plastic), some water just in case, one of my T-shirt’s and a snuggle sack (for hiding),and a thermometer. I just used my car’s ac/heater and kept an eye on the thermometer. I had the probe inside the carrier to get the best reading for the temp my hedgie was experiencing.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Definitely put some fleece or a blanket inside the carrier and an unwashed t shirt would be a great idea so that they get used to your smell. You could add some water, but if it’s only an hour and a half drive he’ll pribably be sleeping the entire time 🙂 congratulations! You’re going to love him. And don’t hesitate to ask questions on here, especially since this is your first hog!
As far as heating, just keep the heat on as high as you can tolerate it. It’s not gonna be too hot for him but it could definitely become too cold.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

You can get a microwave heat pad, heat it before you leave yours wrap it in extea fleece, and then pop it under ther carrier. the heating the car is a better idea, but its another suggestion


----------



## livirose0202 (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I will definitely use them when picking up Ian!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Make sure you can seat belt the carrier into the vehicle. If left loose it becomes a missile if the vehicle stops suddenly or is in a accident.


----------

